# Trench drain...



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

First piece of trench drain went in today, only a 4 foot section, on the 2nd floor. about 400 feet to go...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Details please. Parking garage?

David


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Well whataya wastin time taking pictures for...get to it...chop chop!


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

dhal22 said:


> Details please. Parking garage? David


Medical research building, this one went in as more of a test for mounting. 

The other ones act as trough drains for animal holding pens. I'll take pics in a few weeks then those go in.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

oh boy, medical testing, animal holding pens, all for the good of us. any azzholes out protesting the job yet?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> First piece of trench drain went in today, only a 4 foot section, on the 2nd floor. about 400 feet to go...


Well done there in the photo. The customer is receiving a rock solid install.

david


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> oh boy, medical testing, animal holding pens, all for the good of us. any azzholes out protesting the job yet?


It's less medical testing and more, infectious disease control.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

dhal22 said:


> Well done there in the photo. The customer is receiving a rock solid install. david


Thanks, we fabbed up some things to make it easier, when I get to the basement, I'll take more photos...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Thanks, we fabbed up some things to make it easier, when I get to the basement, I'll take more photos...


Just nice to see quality work. I've seen trench drain pried and shifted by foot during a concrete pour in order to get it close enough.


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

I've usually had a series s/s slotted tabs welded onto the sides of the channels. They at then bent out horizontally and a 3/8mm rod is inserted thru and hold a set of nuts are used to set at correct height. The other end of the 3/8 thread rod I use a mounting bracket as an adjustable foot. I then set the footings in concrete to hold channel in place until the big pour. If the channels length are long lengths I put support bars inside just above where the grates sit to stop channel wall from collapsing in?
The animals almost never stand on the channels grates as they don't thing its firm under foot! Select an appropriate grate for the job to handle the weight loads too. Seen to many jobs where a pressed grate flex and wheels get jammed on gurneys, fully laden pallet trucks etc.


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

doesn't matter how careful you do your job , the concrete guys will "f" it up.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

pianoplumber said:


> doesn't matter how careful you do your job , the concrete guys will "f" it up.


Boy that's the truth!!...Half of them are probably still drunk considering most pours seem like they're at 2:30 am


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Some of them concrete guys give me the chills. I bet most of them know how to tailor you for a concrete suit and matching shoes?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

pianoplumber said:


> doesn't matter how careful you do your job , the concrete guys will "f" it up.


I like to text photos of my level on a floor drain to the general contractor before concrete is poured. Not my fault if it's unlevel after that.

David


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> I like to text photos of my level on a floor drain to the general contractor before concrete is poured. Not my fault if it's unlevel after that.
> 
> David


I've tried that before...and guess who was chipping concrete. I always schedule a couple of my guys to come in and put some rubber boots on and level them as they're pouring...But I do take pictures of all my sleeves, that way if one of them gets stepped on or the cap gets knocked off and filled with concrete, the GC can pay to have it cored :thumbup:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I just refused to chip the concrete.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> I just refused to chip the concrete.


Around here, they'd just refuse to pay you :yes:


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Any large job with a pump truck we have a pour watch.


----------

